# Aluminium Box Mod (First Casemod Ever)



## puma99dk| (Jul 23, 2012)

you make remember i told u some months ago i got this AceFrost case (Lian Li PC-V300) from my uncle with some hardware in it.

This one i called a "Salvage Case"







well today i drawed a mark i wanted to get cut up but my dad didn't want me to borrow his Dremel:





So i masked up what i wanted to get cut up and than he cut it out for me:

(Blurry pic sry for that crappy focus sometimes >.<)















i wanted to cut that out so i can have a high-end GFX in the case and maybe build my own Micro-ATX system into it, so i used my old "EVGA GeForce 8800 GTS 640mb" as guide line instead of my GTX 680.


More pics will come tomorrow when there is better light and i will show u all how it went.
Important note there is no ETA on this build, it will be done when i got the energy, time and money for it.


----------



## Raw (Jul 23, 2012)

*Can't wait for more progress pics*



puma99dk| said:


> you make remember i told u some months ago i got this AceFrost case (Lian Li PC-V300) from my uncle with some hardware in it.
> 
> This one i called a "Salvage Case"
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac53/puma99dk/Salvage Case/IMG_20120116_155827.jpg
> ...



This looks like it's going to be sweet.
Can't wait for more progress pics.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 23, 2012)

Det bliver spændende at følge 

We are waiting on a follow-up! Exciting stuff....


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is an update of what there got cutted out, i desided to actually cut out more than just what i drawed. The reason is that it's easier to cut a little more out and than cut out a little more again, than cut too much and needed to put it back on again.

Yes ino it's not the most straight lines the world but again, i will put some rubber on the edge i think to smooth it out.





Close up:









now there should be more than enough space for longer cards than before i took the measures from my old EVGA 8800 GTS as i said up in my first most and needed to clear so i can use the first PCI-Express slot aswell with GFX.

to tease u a little here is how much space there actually is, and with the GTX 680 power going up the side i hope there is room enough x:













The back of the case where u slide in the motherboard tray:






now my only headache is how i will block off the floppy bay in the side of the case. Maybe i will get a brand new aluminum plate or i should do a total window in some transparent plexi glass or acrylic plate. So it will only have the two 5,25" bays i am planning about having my one optical drive and my Scythe fan controller in the side only.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 24, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> Here is an update of what there got cutted out, i desided to actually cut out more than just what i drawed. The reason is that it's easier to cut a little more out and than cut out a little more again, than cut too much and needed to put it back on again.
> 
> Yes ino it's not the most straight lines the world but again, i will put some rubber on the edge i think to smooth it out.
> 
> ...



To fill the floppy bay why not get a card 3.25 card reader or fan controller : ]


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 24, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> To fill the floppy bay why not get a card 3.25 card reader or fan controller : ]



The idea is nice, but i don't use a card reader, and i got a 5.25 fan controller, but i do have a ECS USB3.0 3.25 bay laying around doing nuth.

this one:


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 24, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> The idea is nice, but i don't use a card reader, and i got a 5.25 fan controller, but i do have a ECS USB3.0 3.25 bay laying around doing nuth.
> 
> this one:
> http://www.pcstats.com/articleimages/201110/ECSP67H2A_USB3.jpg



Well that will fit nicely eh, better than just a blank IMO : ]


----------

